

750GB Solid State Drive for $145 - jayemdee3
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148837&nm_mc=EMC-IGNEFL041012&cm_mmc=EMC-IGNEFL041012-_-EMC-041012-Index-_-LaptopHardDrives-_-22148837-L0A

======
tosseraccount
Doesn't actually appear to be a Solid State Drive. It appears to be a HDD with
a solid state cache. [http://www.anandtech.com/show/3734/seagates-momentus-xt-
revi...](http://www.anandtech.com/show/3734/seagates-momentus-xt-review-
finally-a-good-hybrid-hdd) : Simply put a Hybrid HDD is a mechanical drive
with some NAND flash on it that is automatically used by the drive to store
data for quicker access. A hybrid drive really just attempts to do what my
setup of two drives (SSD + HDD) does manually: put small, frequently used data
on NAND flash and put larger, less frequently used data on platters.

